# Got myself one of them Amazon china accessories...



## leGreve (Jul 5, 2014)

…and apparently not all out of China is crap.

This is NOT an advert for a specific brand or item.

For some time I had been ok happy with my ezybox for my speedlite, but sometimes I miss being able to use my beauty dish and large boxes. So I just Amazon'ed if I could buy a s-mount bracket and I found this Godox thing.

It is as basic as can be. You just stick the speedlite in, tighten the bracket and then attach the Bowens accessories in the s-mount. Be it box, snoot, dish or what ever… it will fit.
The bracket itself has a lightstand mount and the tilt function seems to be pretty functional. By no means slacky or anything and the build itself is sturdy. Makes for a nice little transportable kit.

So just a heads up…. I'm sure you could probably also find brackets for other brands depending on what you have.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 5, 2014)

As a importer from China, it is true that a lot of progress is made every year in their ability to make high quality goods. The issues they have to deal with are legion, starting with raw materials, process control, and tools, everything from accurate scales and gages thru machine tools. Then, there is QC, and having to deal with corrupt government officials.
So, it is very possible to get excellent quality goods from China, but a strict QC system needs to be in place. There are still lots of manufacturers who cut corners on materials, design, testing, manufacturing, and have no QC. 

There are a surprising number of garage manufacturers who make fake versions of expensive products, and have no scruples about cheating. They have bribed public officials and, if necessary, they can move the operation overnight.
Small items like camera batteries fit into their business model well, they might buy cheap batteries from a manufacturer, and all they have to do is mark them and package them to look like the real product.

You have nothing to lose but a few dollars when most products fail, but some can start fires or explode, so its best to stick with a name brand for those. Just because Joe bought a product and likes it does not mean that they are all safe or will work well, that's the issue with no QC.


----------



## msatter (Jul 5, 2014)

leGreve said:


> …and apparently not all out of China is crap.
> 
> This is NOT an advert for a specific brand or item.
> 
> ...



There is more Texas design in it than you expect because Godox is working on this with CheetahStand in developing products in this line. A lot of improvements are made that will be in later versions of the products.

I have written a short bit about this bracket here: http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showpost.php?p=16902247&postcount=4323

If you put a Speedlite in it you won't have the problem I encountered with my Godox Witstro flash. I solved a later the light spillage also: http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showpost.php?p=16957250&postcount=4468


----------



## skoobey (Jul 9, 2014)

Have the Phottix L Bracket one, I guess it's from China, but it's made of metal. Love it! And it's 25$.

Country of origin has nothing to do with the product quality.


----------

